# 3 year old taking communion



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

My son who is 3 1/2 is with my parents for the weekend. He went to church with them yesterday and they had communion. He has been to church many times, but not many when communion was served. Their church has small dried crackers and tiny "shot glasses" with grape juice. My dad said he looked over and was getting ready to help him because the glass is so small. He already had it upside down and had his tongue in it making sure he didn't miss any. My dad couldn't help but giggle. When they were done, the preacher had them get up to go back to their seats and he said, "Hey Dolly, did you like that?" He calls my mom "Dolly." Everyone in the front heard it and cracked up! Keep in mind I attended this church from the time I was a newborn baby until I moved out of my parent's house. They all know me, and I'm sure now think I never take my son to church!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't worry about what others think, your relationship with God is what's important.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Let the children come


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I wish I was there. Excellent. CF?


----------

